# Our first RE leg



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL, The gopher comment made me Laugh lol!!!!
CONGRATS!!! though lol that is to funny & very exciting!!


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

:banana::banana::banana: CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow! That gopher was the ultimate test of your dogs' capabilities to stay focused on what they were doing.
It reminds me of the stories of Tiger Woods' father, who would do all sorts of things to try to break his concentration!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

:dblthumb2 FANTASTIC!!!! and with a gopher doing this :nana: !!! OMG they should added points for not breaking to kill the critter!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo Hoo congratulations!!!

Silly gopher, I have seen a gopher do that at an agilily trial. They must not be that smart.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well first off, Congratulations!!! The first leg is one of the toughest, and then now you only have 2 left! Yay for you! You and Augie are sure on a roll!

And that gopher was playing mind games with you all! lol...he probably knew that there wasn't a terrier around...silly gopher! ;-)


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Now on to the next leg!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Too funny... I had a combination of Caddy Shack and Whack-A-Mole images running through my head reading your post. LOL!! Congrats to you and Augie!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Does anyone have any pics of the gopher teasing the dogs? that would be a cool pic. LOL


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

It reminded me of our last obedience trial...in a horse barn at a fair grounds with a rooster in the rafters who popped out periodically to crow. Luck of the draw which dog got that! Under the circumstances, I'd be very happy with the 73!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words. I was very happy with our 73, I'm thrilled anytime we qualify and a placement is just icing on the cake. I agree that the first leg is the hardest to get. And the judging seems to get tougher as you move up.

A picture would have been great but everyone was so busy worrying about it and trying to figure out what to do no one took any.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats!!! HAHA the gopher did make me laugh though! I had to pull Aubrie from our last show because she saw a squirrel and would have run out of the ring.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations!! RE is hard enough without whack-a-gopher going on at the same time!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations, a Q is a Q is a Q!


----------

